# Mibolerone cheque drops



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone home brewed this into oral liquid or injection? Can't find its melting point so not sure of what recipe to use.

Possibly 2000mcg/ml

Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol.don't inject that shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.don't inject that shit




Iv seen an inj version about but I no not to inj the oral version lol. Its the oral version I'm after tbh, just rather a solution not a suspension.


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Be careful with that stuff or you'll end up having a couple Dolly Pardons. I would never dream of injecting it. The stuff is very powerful and many powerlifting records in the 80s were broken while on it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2014)

Has to be a suspension. Why u trip out on the snow globe effect?
Good point Dorian.   No sand bags needed ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, what's a 'dolly parton?' Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2014)

Gyno- tits

She's an old cuntry singer with huge juggs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah right I didn't no it caused gyno, so I'm guessing water weight aswell from e'


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 7, 2014)

Mind if I ask where you found the raws? You can PM me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2014)

.hey fuse.. did u get a vibe cheqs were being talked about?   Or are you on a gym break brutha.lol


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 7, 2014)

I just had this sense haha

Naw actually me and the ol lady split, so after a bunch of shit and drama I'm finally making it back to the boards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

Just aquired some already made 2000mg/ml in sterile inj form, I tried0 .5ml under the tongue, mouth watering makes it impossibly not to swallow any in the end, did get a mild boost in focus.

Will jab the same dose next time to compare.

Then go for 1ml dose if I feel the benefit from 1/2 isn't enough.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 7, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. You're bringing back memories to me of a long forgotten compound. I'm curious how much your strength increases. This stuff is instant aggression in a bottle. I don't think it's much for mass but if your going to go kick someone's ass or something it may come in handy. I wouldn't doubt Mike Tyson had some before he decided to go ear-chomping. You should destroy the weights though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

My go of it on wed wasn't aggression just more focus and abit more drive at the end of the cycle.

Maybe if your aggressive or in that mind set as you take it then it will increase it.

Will post 2moro after use


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2014)

fubaseball said:


> I just had this sense haha
> 
> Naw actually me and the ol lady split, so after a bunch of shit and drama I'm finally making it back to the boards



Ah shit ..I'll hit u up on the mail ..Glad to see you moose...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Injected 0.5ml in my lat, even tho its water based suspension it was zero pip, 10mins I thought fuk it and did another 0.5ml so 1ml total (2mg)

And it was a lot better, I'm bunged up with green snot atm so I was expecting a poor effort let session, but this CD made it a great, on a naturally good day this stuff will be shit hot.

This dose didn't override my fatigue for long tho, after 30mins I was fookd and the snots won in the end, but I did all I needed to in them 30mins on the leg press.

May try 3mg next leg workout, find my sweet spot lol,

Bp seemed a little higher when I sneezed after training I seen some stars and felt some head pressure, so around 1-2mg seems the best for me tbh


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, I wonder if what you have would actually meet the label's claim. I mean, the original Cheque drops came 100mcg/ml in a 55ml bottle. One would take 2-5 droppers per day orally and you would become a literal beast soon thereafter. With you injecting 2000mcg, I would think you'd turn green and say "Smash." I'm just saying what we all know, underground stuff is hit and miss. Thanks for sharing your progress brutha, and yes your blood pressure should be higher.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeh well iv seen the raws from 2 suppliers 1 is $50 per gram the other is $120 per gram. So there must be a purity issues with the cheaper 1 I imagine. Has anyone bought it as raws? What do you think is the legit price? I got these drops cheap so I'm guessing its a poor raw or underdosed?

And legit pharma +vet grade will always be better than china raws imo. People say 400mg vet ganabol is better than 1g ugl eq for example


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2014)

Just had a look around the net, it seems $100-350 per gram is the average price so I'm guessing this $50 per gram raw is shite.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

Lmfao..50 $!  U may have halo..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmfao..50 $!  U may have halo..lol




Do you think halo is more effective? Iv never used.

Also heard good things about Mtren 2mg/ml for pre-wo aggression focus etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2014)

Ib: or do you mean I may have halo in my vial? I dono were the ugl got there raw from but it was cheap, I paid $25 for 10ml (2000mcg/ml)

 So ib are you thinking 'no way'! At $50 gram lol


----------

